# kyoga flameback color



## lokipeacocks (Sep 26, 2011)

Do I need to get females to have him color up,?


----------



## GVSailor (Aug 17, 2010)

What other fish is he in with? That can influence how well he colors. Although females never hurt. :wink:


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

lokipeacocks said:


> Do I need to get females to have him color up,?


Most Victorian males won't show their *very best* color unless they are the most dominant fish in the tank and/or have females to breed with and have adequate territory and hiding places. In my tanks, I've found that P. nyererei color up fairly well regardless ...... but my P. sp. "salmon" males show almost no red at all unless their tank conditions are perfectly to their liking.

My experience with the Kyoga flameback is that they are somewhere between these two extremes.

Kevin


----------



## lokipeacocks (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks for the replies!! Structureguy what fish is your avatar pick


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

lokipeacocks said:


> Thanks for the replies!! Structureguy what fish is your avatar pick


Lithochromis rufus


----------

